# search for your first name in Urban Dictionary then post the results



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

^ that is not breaking any rules, right?


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

TOP DEFINITION 
Chad
A member of the male gender, a Chad is a person, typically named Chad, who goes to bars to pick up chicks. He usually accomplishes this by cockblocking other guys. A Chad can be identified by his appearance which usually consists of the following: mesh trucker hat, frosted hair, greasy spiked hair, polo shirt with the collar turned up, fake tan, ringer t-shirt two sizes too small, pants two sizes too small, wifebeater in public, and a light colored button-up shirt. Chad's also have spent time in a fraternity, will dance by themselves to attract attention, and typically drink light beer.

This bar is full of nothing but Chads. 

I would have scored with that girl if that Chad would have just shut his piehole.


love this haha


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey. It's true I guess.

: >


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Camerons are more than likely going to be one of the sweetest guys you'll ever meet. Very often he will be smart, and extremely good-looking. His smile will send a thousand rose-petals off the ground, just spinning around your heart. Camerons tend to be very trustworthy, but it takes a lot for a Cameron to trust another. He will always know exactly what to say to make you smile; flirty or true. He tends to be a big flirt, but when he finds a girl to settle down with, he will stop. Camerons have a lot of friends, and are very good in sports. He will fall in love very fast, and truly. He wont lie to you. He'll do basically anything he can just to make his one-and-only happy, even if that means going to the extreme. Can often be clingy, but in a cute way. He will always be there for you in any time of need. If you don't have a Cameron as a friend (or more) already, it's time you head off and get one!
He is gorgeous! Is his name Cameron?

That guy over there, Cameron, is so sweet!

I wish I was a Cameron!

I wish I had a Cameron.

Love me, Cameron.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Daisy
a Daisy. The girl who stands out from the rest of the girls. A creative, talented, short, and cute female who is extremely huggable and a chick who has a short temper who will rip your balls off and make you eat them. Although a female can be demonic, she is sweet and always there for her friends.
"Dude. Who's that chick down the hallway?"

"Thats Daisy. You can see her from a mile away, but be careful not to piss her off!"


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I mean it's all true except for my squishy butt (B


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it's just some guy (i guess) posting his adoration for his g/f. oh, and someone saying someone w/ my name is an idiot and orange. 

i don't want to post my name, lol.


----------



## UniqueUserName (Aug 12, 2014)

TOP DEFINITION 
Brian 
The name Brian is of Celtic origin and means; Strength and Honor. He is a very intelligent guy, who keeps his priorities straight and is extremely well rounded. Not only is he smart, but he is athletic, handsome, sexy, funny, and a great guy to hang out around. Trust me his somewhat klutzy personality can be funny when he plays the role/ He can often be very dramatic, in the good way. He is one of those guys that you can just share about anything with. He instantly just gains your trust. He is very reliable. Brian will always be there for a friend, no matter what the conditions. Brian is very creative and loves to contribute ideas. He has dreams of changing the world, and making it a better place for all to live. He is always true to who he is. He is a natural born leader, who can lead a group of people yet still have time for each individual. Only the lucky girls will get to be in a relationship with this guy, but anyone can be his friend.
"Man isn't he dreamy. He is such a Brian." 

"That's my best bud right there. He is the greatest Brian ever." 

"Everyone bow down to the Brian." 

"Only a Brian can save all of humanity". 

"He just pulled a Brian."
by That Awesome Dude July 10, 2008


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

TOP DEFINITION

sebastian 

The kindest and coolest person you will ever know. Known to be loved by all. known for strength and courage. 

The real definition of Sebastian is 
"venerable" (a translation of Latin Augustus, the title of the Roman emperors) 
"to worship, revere" 

A GOD!!
"He is such a Sebastian" 

"typical nice Sebastian"



2#

Sebastian 

A person that is the biggest and baddest ninja you will ever meet in your entire life.
No example, because anyone who could possibly make one is killed by the Sebastian ninja.


---------------------------------------------------------------

They are both true ...


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Wow. Mine is totally not the ego boost y'all got. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Daniel


> This is a difficult name to define because it defies many boundaries of human perception, let alone various languages. One of the closest translations that experts give is God or many other variations of that general idea.
> Other definitions are thought to be:
> Tao
> Chi
> ...


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

yep, it's all true

_Pic removed_


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Tru


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Junebuug said:


> Daisy
> a Daisy. The girl who stands out from the rest of the girls. A creative, talented, short, and cute female who is extremely huggable and a chick who has a short temper who will rip your balls off and make you eat them. Although a female can be demonic, she is sweet and always there for her friends.
> "Dude. Who's that chick down the hallway?"
> 
> "Thats Daisy. You can see her from a mile away, but be careful not to piss her off!"


That's actually a really pretty name. U go daisy


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

ye


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TOP DEFINITION
kevin 
basicilly a kid with a huge d***. looks great, smells great, and all the ladies want him. great at sports also. great sense of humor.
Gee i am so jealous of Kevin, with three girls around his arm. 

How is kevin good looking and smart at the same time?.
by derbyacademygirl January 28, 2008


Nice definition.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> TOP DEFINITION
> kevin
> basicilly a kid with a huge d***. looks great, smells great, and all the ladies want him. great at sports also. great sense of humor.
> Gee i am so jealous of Kevin, with three girls around his arm.
> ...


Sweet.

TenYears. basically a guy with a 12" d***. looks awesome, smells awesomer, and is a basic ***** magnet. Can school anyone on the basketball court, or the football field. Great sense of humor. God, I wish I was like TenYears, can't he throw some of those *****es my way? How does he get all that p****?

How is TenYears so attractive and intelligent and how does he get all that *****?

*shrug*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TenYears said:


> Sweet.
> 
> TenYears. basically a guy with a 12" d***. looks awesome, smells awesomer, and is a basic ***** magnet. Can school anyone on the basketball court, or the football field. Great sense of humor. God, I wish I was like TenYears, can't he throw some of those *****es my way? How does he get all that p****?
> 
> ...


:lol....... you're my role model, lol.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Elisabeth
a misanthrope and trained killer who is truculent and distracts prey with her intelligence and Winnie Cooper good looks. Also discriminates against the letter "z."

_Seriously, who peed in her Cheerios today? She is being a total Elisabeth._


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

It is not a common name except for my country so I am surprised that I found it there.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

TabbyTab said:


> That's actually a really pretty name. U go daisy


Aww thanks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

*Samantha*

Usually a name for a person that is a walking Goddess. Gorgeous to the maximum, fun to talk to, easy to befriend with a sexy booty. Often pulls off the innocent act, but she gets around. :surprise:
_ 
Damn, that Samantha is too cute for words. 0_


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

*Mike:*


Urban Dictionary said:


> The most amazing boy in the world. He is quiet around the masses but he opens up around the one he loves. He is extraordinarily protective in the best of ways. Mike can and will make you laugh harder than anyone else. He is the most adorable, cute, nice, sweet, kind, generous, loving, caring, genuine, funny, considerate, awesome person I have ever met. Every moment of my life would be better if I could spend it with him. I could talk to him all day long and we'd never run out of things to say. His smile can make my day; even if it's from across the room. I love him more than the sun, I need him more than breath it's self. I can't imagine my life without him; it scares me more than anything. I will spend the rest of my life in his arms.


That's a bit much to live up to..


----------



## Neonstars09 (Jun 22, 2015)

TOP DEFINITION 
Heidi
Heidi is an amazing, energetic, smart, styling, rocking, funny, gorgeous girl. She laughs at everything, and is almost always smiling. She is beautiful both inside & out. This girl definitly has a temper, but she controls it most of the time. She is a dude magnet. Every guy on this planet is lucky to have her. And she even has a hot name!
"Whoa dude that chick is hot!"

"Of course she is...that's Heidi"


Oh stop it .... not gone to my head that at all


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buckyx said:


> radoslav isn't defined.
> Can you define it?


Joyful, glorious.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

TOP DEFINITION 
Kristen 
Slang for "most awesome girl ever"


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

The scribe can be forgiven for translating year 28 to the antiquated "common era".


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> *Samantha*
> 
> Usually a name for a person that is a walking Goddess. Gorgeous to the maximum, fun to talk to, easy to befriend with a sexy booty. Often pulls off the innocent act, but she gets around. :surprise:
> _
> Damn, that Samantha is too cute for words. 0_


Agree, although not sure about the booty thing, I guess I need further evidence. >


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

sajs said:


> Agree, although not sure about the booty thing, I guess I need further evidence. >


Which part do you agree with?! The Goddess part or the part where I "get around"?? >

Booty! lol


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Which part do you agree with?! The Goddess part or the part where I "get around"?? >
> 
> Booty! lol


Everything to the booty part.

And the other part "get around" I am not sure if I understood it. :cry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

sajs said:


> Everything to the booty part.
> 
> And the other part "get around" I am not sure if I understood it. :cry


It implies that I'm a brazen hussy... that I "get around" sexually. :surprise:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

TOP DEFINITION 
Cristina
One of the best people you can ever meet. A ROTFLCOPTER awesome best friend. Some anyone would be lucky to date. She is fantabuloso/licious
"dude, u r such a cristina" 

"hey, cri, wasap?" 

"cri, u r rotflcopter awesome" 


This was a pleasant surprise, lol.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> It implies that I'm a brazen hussy... that I "get around" sexually. :surprise:


Oh yes, because THAT I understand :mum.

But, if it means this

"a woman who wants to attract sexual attention:" (dictionary.cambridge.org)

Then ... isn't every woman a brazen hussy ? (guys too, although not sure if this term applies to males too). I mean, everyone wants to attract sexual attention. If you give me too choose, I would literally be an idiot if I say "Hum, you know what? I would prefer not to attract sexual attention"

If it means something like a tramp, then no.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> TOP DEFINITION
> Cristina
> One of the best people you can ever meet. A ROTFLCOPTER awesome best friend. Some anyone would be lucky to date. She is fantabuloso/licious
> "dude, u r such a cristina"
> ...


Cool.

Although not sure if I will not punch a guy telling me "you are such a cristina". :lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Ryan

"the cutest guy ever, and has the greatest respect for girls, is funny, and very very LOVING!"

"a handsome man with determination and drive, a good sense of humor, easy going and carefree. Fun to be around, easy to talk to, never fake and full of optimism."

The other ones are hilarious!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sajs said:


> Cool.
> 
> Although not sure if I will not punch a guy telling me "you are such a cristina". :lol


Lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Works for me


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Short for Jehova's Witness, a denomination of Christianity.

:haha


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Pronounced A-A-RON! The following definitions are very flattering as well 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Aaron#image-2182029


Definition 2 LOL!

"Awesome, plain and simple. Considered by most to be almost godly in nature his dick is massive and his ability to pleasure women is legendary though only a few have experienced this righteous act of manlyness. They are known to be intellectual and breathtakingly handsome although shy at a first encounter. He has been hurt but due to his stubbornness he doesn't allow it to happen again. There was and will be only one. So don't **** with an Aaron, ever, and make sure you don't misspell this work of arts name wrong, like Erin. That would be hazardous to your health."


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

No definition. 

I tried for my last name and all the definitions were negative. That's what happens when you have an Irish last name. Where the hell did I even get an Irish last name from? Were the Irish even allowed to own slaves?? I thought they weren't even consider white until WASPs realized they could profit off of the division of Irish and other vulnerable minority groups??? Meh. Whatever.


----------



## bdsm (Apr 8, 2014)

My name did not had a definition, but the english translation of my name there was - > "smooth dude; one who always looks cool no matter what he does". Hahahah, yeah right.


----------

